# Mercedes S500. Detailing and ceramic coating.



## Alasar (Dec 8, 2010)

*Mercedes S500. Detailing and Everglass ceramic coating.*

Greetings!

Mercedes S500, 2007 . 
10 years of very tough (in terms of care) operation, the car was in the public service and was washed 1-2 times a day negligently. We were given the task to put the car into an ideal state.

Engine detailing. Cleaners Koch-Chemie.
We forgot to make photo "before" (but believe me, there was a hell), we remembered about making photo when under the hood was already splashed with Golden Star.
In addition to protecting the engine and all kinds of plastic linings below, we also partially removed the wheel arch liners.










The engine took about 5.5 hours to clean. Result:










Further was dry cleaning of disks, arches, a body, and apertures - it's a standard.
Then we proceeded to the interior. The condition is average.
The front seats and the rear seat were removed.
We worked with proven materials that we use regularly. The leather was cleaned with Colourlock cleaners. Cleaning of plastic with Koch Chemie MERZWECKREINIGER. Textile was processed with Koch Chemie Multi Star. On the equipment: Cyclone, Tornador, extender, brushes, fiber.

General condition before:










After cleaning:










In more detail:




















































The car body. 
It was in the saddest condition. All details were native, not repainted, except for bumpers, which were changed to restyling. Ceramic clearcoat.

The car body was polished in 3 stages:
- Koch wool + Sonax Cutmax at the Makita / Festool rotor;
- purple foam New Concept pad + Nanopolish New Concept at the Rupes Bigfoot 15/21/75;
- Rupes yellow circle pad + Koch HOCHGLANZ-ANTIHOLOGRAMM-POLITUR at the Rupes Bigfoot 15/21/75.

A little «before-after»:









Condition under the handles:

















































































For convenience and as much as possible qualitative cleaning, the nozzles of the exhaust were removed.
Cleaning with the use of Autosol Metal Polish, locally we used Steel Wool to remove ingrained dirt.



















The final stage was the application of Everglass Premium + Platinum + Sample Coat VE nanoceramics (1 + 3 + 1) to fix the result.

The original anti-rain Aquapel is applied to all the windows and the panoramic roof.

All leather interior elements were covered with Everglass Leather nanoceramics.

Final photos:







































































































































The whole work took 6 days in 4 hands.
Subscribe to our instagram: ds_ukraine

Thanks for watching.


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Top work & write up, Merc looks better than new :thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

She looks mint you sure gave the old girl a new lease of life,very well done enjoyed reading your post.:thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Congratulations bud that was a nice read and great turnaround


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Great job my all time favourite motor


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Wow
What great results, looks a real stunner now


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Awesome job, very thorough with the interior 

Sent from my SM-T719 using Tapatalk


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Excellent work. My Brother's black Merc comes up lovely after some love. Though I don't do half of what you guys do.


----------



## Lugy (Nov 4, 2009)

What a great finish, that car wouldn't look out of place in an MB showroom!


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

What a transformation - you weren't kidding when you said it had been washed neglectfully...


----------



## Alasar (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks guys, very appreciate it.


----------



## detailR (Jul 23, 2016)

Amazing turnaround :buffer:


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

very nice turnaround- well done!

love your unit setup as well, looks very professional!


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

What are those cables that you can see on the inside of the car along the door sills?


----------



## weedougall78 (Nov 4, 2017)

Something to do with the electric seats maybe?


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

what a monster


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

WOW, you've brought that back. Where does it go now? New owner?


----------



## f4rrs (Sep 5, 2009)

Really good turnaround...
How many Km's has she covered?


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

Great work! I wouldn't like the bill for that detail but they'll see it back in sale price with the quality.


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Lovely work


----------



## TheMattFinish (Jul 17, 2011)

thats a fantastic turn around!
Look forward to reading more studio posts from you


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Great to see handles being removed and panel to panel 50/50's

Great work as always


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's a great result.


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

Superb work, complete transformation.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

that's had some tough love. fantastic job.


----------

